# coat change and venting



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel your pain, lol. We just started coat change this week. I do Miss Tyra everyday, one side each day, and her pack with a pin brush everyday. We shampoo every 7 days, as she's a dirty dog! She loves to roll in the dusty backyard and wrestle with Callie. Don't let the hair coming out scare you, some hair loss is normal, those little bits. I actually enjoy line brushing, I find it relaxing, and Tyra is adjusting beautifully. She's almost falling asleep on the table now, . Hugs and support to you, this will pass, and you'll have a glorious poodle in Open trim, .

Colina


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

You can do it Outwest! :cheers2:

I admit, I shaved Tika pretty short during coat change but I feel your pain re: matted neck/crest hair. I had to leave Tika with my sister and her lab for a week and between having her collar on full time and playing with the lab, her crest was a mess. 

I couldn't brush it all out at once so the poor girl looked like a stegosaurus. I would brush a section out and then make a little ponytail on each side of her spine. I think it took about 5 days to brush it all out and she had her tk banded and two lines of tufts marching down her neck.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I definitely went to the "lou" look. Shelton went from hcc to Miami and now just shaven all over. It's so convenient but so ugly lol at least for Shelton cuz I just want used to it at first. Now I think he looks so adorable even without his top knot. I definitely want to put him back into an hcc again in the future once I get better brushes. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

We had Max's cut really short all over for his shoulder surgery. So now that the shaved areas are growing out, you can hardly tell. Funny thing is now he looks like a new color is coming in all over his back. I swear he had red hair coming in. Oh my! Don't know what color my sable is going to end up as


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel your pain. Go Lou, go Lou , go Lou ! I hate the look of the show coat anyway...lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hmmmm... I guess there IS sumthin' to be said for sighthounds, eh?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yah, there is something to be said for sight hounds! He had a bath last night. This evening I combed it through. He only had one little tangle behind an ear. I am going to have to do it daily. It only took 20 minutes today because I just did it yesterday. None of his hair came out today. I loaded him up with leave in conditioner. he he he

The other issue is he pees on the back of his front legs. If his leg hair were short he wouldn't be peeing on the them. 
:argh:whine, whine, whine:argh:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> If his leg hair were short he wouldn't be peeing on the them.


I wouldn't be so sure about that! Even when five bladed all over, I had to put pee pants on my boy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Jeez, CM. It is disgusting! It gets all dry and sticky and smelly. I get a bowl of water and clean them with a washcloth. yuck! If he wasn't so sweet I would say, "Girls all the way!"


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha Indy just did that too. I turned on the sprinkler and in the time it took for the water to travel along the hose, she parked herself right there to pee. Then when the sprinkler sputtered to life she dashed off still peeing (all over everything)! ha,ha! Anyway Jazz is beautiful and I hope you get lots of pictures of him...he's still in puppy coat right? I can hardly wait to see him in CC, I just love those powerful legs revealed. If I had unlimited time, or money for a weekly grooming session, I'd keep both mine in CC's


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I feel your pain too. Journey's coat change began at nine months and she will be sixteen months on June 2nd and it is still the bane of my existence! Seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, but OMG!


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I know just the feeling with a coat change! Best detangler out there is WOW by Laser Lites made in Australia! Laser Lites Canine Hair Products USA and Canada Home not cheap but excellent product to get mats out!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Sigh! Thank god for girls.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Outwest, the peeing on the front legs is why I always go with the girls! Been there and done that before ...My male Maltese did it every single time! Let me tell you it got old.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nicholas pees on his front legs pretty much every time. Drives me crazy. Keep baby wipes handy to clean him off. LOL. I really don't understand getting matted and excessive bathing however and maybe I am super lucky or maybe it is because I keep them short. I bathe once a month and brush and cut then and that is it. (Knock wood)! I rarely have to do any other brushing on anyone. Omar and Nicholas have very curly thick poodle hair while the girls are softer and a little fuzzier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I feel for you. Not sure why some boys hit those front legs, mine don't & have always loved the boys. Have you tried "oiling" the coat. That might be more old fashioned then what AKC people do today BUT I love the old books & "oiling"was very proper to keeping a nice coat. I have not had your issue yet but always waiting for the dreaded "coat change". I have a 2 1/2 year old that was a breeze, & now a 9 month old in full English Puppy & crossing fingers that she is a breeze too, so far so good.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't get it. I still don't get it after reading it time and again in Books and on this forum. What am I suppose to be expecting with coat change?? Harry is 12 months. All seems the same to me. What is going to happen??? More fluffy? Curly? Straight? Oily? Huh? Lost....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

For those with boys peeing on their front legs.... Leave a pee string!!

a groomer told me that a couple years ago and rusty hasn't peed on his front legs since... it really works

He was awful!! couldn't squirt 2 drops without peeing on himself.

Just let a few strands, a thin string of hair grow out about a half inch long (maybe a little less) right at the end of his "piddler" lol and it will direct the urine down to the ground.... Try it ;-)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw dear! Im sorry to hear you are having a hard time with coat change... Lou's adult hair was growing underneath 3-4inch puppy hair, can u picture the nightmare that was? It matted at the skin level because my brush's teeth werent long enough and I didnt know, I just ordered a new excellent brush but it is such a relief to have started from scratch with short hair, i know Jazz's hair is not nearly as tangled as Lou's was, because you have awesome grooming tolls Im sure, so I hope it works out for you, hang in there!! Whatever haircut you put Jazz in will look fabulous!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't remember any of mine going through coat change. Seems like their hair got a little curlier as they got older but that is it. I will definitely try the pee string as I am at my wits end with him peeing all over himself. He can even pee on his chest! Quite the talented little man. LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Poodlemama99 said:


> I He can even pee on his chest! Quite the talented little man. LOL.
> 
> ROTF!!!!
> 
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I forgot to mention this. A good friend who owns a glorious black special here told me about an oil concoction to help with matting, but you would have to do a vinegar rinse before he was to be show scissored. 3 capsful of Summer Winds oil, about 3/4 cup Coat Handler conditioner. Mix in a gallon jug filled with warm water. Shake well and pour over coat and work in gently with fingers. Towel off and dry and usual. This is the only oil product I have found that does not make them feel greasy and they also do not attract dust and dirt from the floor with this. It really helped with Journey, but her scissorer was not impressed because I did not give her the vinegar rinse before seeing her and the coat ended up looking choppy. But if you are going to grow coat for a while after he is put into pattern, this is the perfect time to do it. Saves many hours of back breaking brushing.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope you don't mind me butting in here, but I'd like to know, when mini's have their coat change and how long it takes...

Thanks..


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hang in there Outwest! I am battling with it with Aria too!! I always have brushed her every 1-2 days but last week I went 6 days without brushing her because home life was so hectic and exhausting. During those 6 days she got left out on the rain for about 20 minutes one day and then played at my moms house running through bushes (don't tell my mentor or my breeder..lol) I was almost in tears the day I went to bathe her and discovered what damage was going on. I knew she would have some matts but OH MY! Took me over an hr to get the huge pelts that had developed on her legs and neck. 
So this week I have been back to my strict schedule of brushing and combing every single night. I swear tangles are developing right in front of my eyes! I keep explaining to Aria how to do it herself but she insists that I keep doing it for her.. Lol 

Honestly my biggest complaint about her hair cut though, is the drying time. On bath days I'm spending a good 3-4 hrs once a week on bathing and drying. June 2 Aria will be getting her big girl show clip!! I'm so freaking excited because I can't WAIT to cut down some drying time.. Lol

And since her last show I haven't cut anything and her hair is growing like a weed so its getting really long and thick and taking way longer to dry and comb .. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Hee hee, I remember those days and I couldn't stand all the constant upkeep, went to a miami and never went back!


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I am keeping Max short during coat change. I miss his long hair but, it was just too much effort for me to keep up with. He is a mini and did not start coat change until well after he was a year old. All poodles are different but you will know when it happens. I never got a hair off him during brushing until coat change started!


----------

